# Lenco trim tabs issue



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I initially blew a fuse, and upon changing it to a new fuse one of my tabs works, the other just makes a click when I release the button, no other sound. Are there two separate fuses for the tabs? 
If not I image the motor has failed and that will require an entire new tab???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call Lenco, they are very helpful.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I would try to bypass your switch and test it straight to battery. Go from there.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

If its like the tabs we use at work, the fuse is for the entire system. You should be able to swap the plugs around for the port and starboard tabs and see if the issue moves to the other side or stays on the same tab. 

Also check your grounds.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

x2 on checking the grounds


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

I just had my Lenco trim tabs stops working both at the same time while fishing yesterday, actually just running out to fish. When I get back and start messing around I can hear a slight hum at the tabs when I push up and down on buttons, but no movement. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

problems with lenco tab are very common.it's an electric motor,imersed in saltwater...

the seals fail,in the actuator - the electrical portion becomes inop...

older lenco set ups had separate fuses for each actuator - newer set ups use a single fuse


----------

